# X Exception Processing Message 0xc00000a2



## Patriot50 (Nov 14, 2020)

The following error message popped up on my screen and I couldn't close it or get rid of it.
WDBackup.exe-Write Protect Error
X Exception Processing Message 0xc00000a2- Unexpected parameters
After spending hours searching for a solution online with such sites as this: https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...c00000a2/a67ef67b-b59a-461f-bf47-700edaa8b5c2

Which I found useless. I called a tech guy I know and asked him.

This error was also preventing me from going to the Windows button, lower left part of screen and powering down normally. I had to push the manual on off button. I have a Dell Inspiron 15-7000 series computer with Windows 10, Home edition Version 2004 OS Build 19041.630.

What I wound up doing was to restart the computer and when the log in page came up for me to enter my passcode, it also shows a power button at that time in the lower right corner. I selected that button and selected restart. That seemed to fix my problem.


----------

